# Honey price



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering what does people sell there honey for and what size? I know this is going to vary from location to location but interesting to see. My father in law sells honey at his store that he buys from a supplier its not local by no means. He told me this last order he got in it had went up over $2 a quart his cost. 
I am thinking about pricing mine like this for this year.
12 oz bear $5
24 oz bear or Pint jar $10
quarts $15


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I retail at $10.00/ pound, I sell out at this price every year, Looks like we'll have around 1000 lbs this year to sell. The thing about it is how fast do you want to sell it, a lot of folks around here sell way cheaper than me but as long as I sell it before next years crop is ready I'm satisfied. Everything below 1 lb sells to equal $10/ lb + cost of packaging.


----------



## Holiday (Dec 23, 2012)

we get about the same $10 -12, like yourself I go out at 10....wholesale here in angels camp ca is 2-5 depending on quantity- stores retail at 7-8$


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Last season I sound half pints for $10.00 each sold out within weeks.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm just starting to asses the market but I sell at $6.00 per pound. I understand there are beekeepers here who get up to $10 per pound for sourwood.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

depends on how much you have and how well you market it... personly I think your way to cheap on the 24 and quarts.......if your 5 for 12, you should be 10 for 24 and so on... don't lower your value based on volume unless you have much more than you can sell!


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

I sell 1/2 pints for $10 because I can. Whenever you are the only beekeeper and everybody is wanting "organic" honey, you can control the market. And people in my area are more than happy to pay for that.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

We sell a 16oz bottle for $6.50. If I can ever get some Comb honey it will go for $7.50


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

16oz plastic squeeze bottle for $7.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Last year $10 per pound. This year either $12 or $15 per pound. Don't know how that translates to the other sizes because I only sell one pound jars.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Comb honey for me is 15.00 a clean section, 12 for less than perfect... too bad and its cut and put in quart jars at 25.00 each


----------

